# At risk of deactivation



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

I just started driving Lyft last week. I have ~30 rides and my rating is 4.5. Ive been driving for uber for 3 months and have a 4.9. 

At what point does the grace period end?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

First you'll get a reminder lite comparing your rating to other drivers in your market.

Never got past that point for me. Most of the early bad ratings are from app familiarity issues. Once you get past that and you seem to have enjoyed a good enough rating from Uber, I'd expect your rating to rise, maybe.

You might even get used to kissing a little more pax ass than you're used to with Uber, if you like tips.


----------



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> First you'll get a reminder lite comparing your rating to other drivers in your market.
> 
> Never got past that point for me. Most of the early bad ratings are from app familiarity issues. Once you get past that and you seem to have enjoyed a good enough rating from Uber, I'd expect your rating to rise, maybe.
> 
> You might even get used to kissing a little more pax ass than you're used to with Uber, if you like tips.


Thanks. Seams like a similar to Uber's process. Was able to get it up to a 4.67 yesterday, so hopefully its a trend.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

After 100 rides the old ones drop off. They don't tell you what the first 25 were like to let you get your feet wet but they do count towards the average.

Wow that is 17 five stars in a row !


----------



## someguy (Jan 16, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> After 100 rides the old ones drop off. They don't tell you what the first 25 were like to let you get your feet wet but they do count towards the average.
> 
> Wow that is 17 five stars in a row !


That doesn't seam right... I only drove 6 rides between the 4.5 and the 4.67. My guess is that not every pax has rated me, so a few 5 stars has a huge impact at this point.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

someguy said:


> That doesn't seam right... I only drove 6 rides between the 4.5 and the 4.67. My guess is that not every pax has rated me, so a few 5 stars has a huge impact at this point.


That's correct...not all pax will be rating you. That's something I suspected early on, but these weekly Friday feedback reports pretty much verify that suspicion. For example, 10 Lyfts rides for the week might only result in 6 ratings in that week. Uber allows quite a bit of time for that pax to rate the driver, so we're near 100% ratings on that platform. Lyft, however, only allows rating for 24 hours, after which it goes away and the pax may never rate that driver if they didn't use the app again in that period.


----------

